# Hello



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi there, I'm currently in the Uk and plan on staying here for the time being, I have been ordered to join as I've been told tha you are all a nice friendly bunch. My names is Rachel I am a Staff nurse working in the dreaded NHS, I have one little boy who's a superstar


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

oobielala said:


> Hi there, I'm currently in the Uk and plan on staying here for the time being, I have been ordered to join as I've been told tha you are all a nice friendly bunch. My names is Rachel I am a Staff nurse working in the dreaded NHS, I have one little boy who's a superstar


So who ordered you to join


----------



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> So who ordered you to join


Sparkplug lol I'm sure he'll show up soon enough, apparently you're all nice and friendly 

Unfortunately i would appear I've gone and caught a hopeless case of insomnia tonight


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

oobielala said:


> Hi there, I'm currently in the Uk and plan on staying here for the time being, I have been ordered to join as I've been told tha you are all a nice friendly bunch. My names is Rachel I am a Staff nurse working in the dreaded NHS, I have one little boy who's a superstar


Hi,
You're welcome to be here, but I see that you have two union jacks at the top. Do you have any interest in Spain???????


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

She´ll be coming over with my little boy later in the year......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> She´ll be coming over with my little boy later in the year......



Well thats me totally lost and confused - not that it takes much!!!???????????????


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oobielala said:


> Hi there, I'm currently in the Uk and plan on staying here for the time being, I have been ordered to join as I've been told tha you are all a nice friendly bunch. My names is Rachel I am a Staff nurse working in the dreaded NHS, I have one little boy who's a superstar


Welcome to the forum Rachel. You need to come out for a visit and see what you think!! Its been very wet here since christmas, lots of floods etc - but the past few days have been brighter!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sparkplug said:


> She´ll be coming over with my little boy later in the year......


Ah ha!


----------



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I'll be over shortly just need to sort some stuff out here first


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah ha!


To visit not to live here lol :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

Try as he might so far he has failed in the efforts of persuasion to get me over there for good....... So far anyway


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

oobielala said:


> Try as he might so far he has failed in the efforts of persuasion to get me over there for good....... So far anyway


hey, its a lovely life over here. nice and warm and sunny now! dont know where all the rain has gone!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkplug said:


> hey, its a lovely life over here. nice and warm and sunny now! dont know where all the rain has gone!



ENGLAND! Apparently lol

Jo xxx


----------



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

sparkplug said:


> hey, its a lovely life over here. nice and warm and sunny now! dont know where all the rain has gone!



Maybe so but Rachy doesn't do heat, which is why I didn't got to Saudi or the like before children came along....... lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oobielala said:


> Maybe so but Rachy doesn't do heat, which is why I didn't got to Saudi or the like before children came along....... lol


You'd better get over here now then before it gets too hot!! Its only really July and August that are too hot. The rest of the time its like a sunny day in the UK - if any of us can remember one of those LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

jojo said:


> ENGLAND! Apparently lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Quite right! However it's nowhere near as bad as what you have had, and today we actually had sunshine,  don't know what happened there, must have been a glitch somewhere along the line lol


----------



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

jojo said:


> You'd better get over here now then before it gets too hot!! Its only really July and August that are too hot. The rest of the time its like a sunny day in the UK - if any of us can remember one of those LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


I know, I know and I will be over as soon as I possibly can, for now using my 1200 free minutes on my phone will have to suffice for the time being 

Rxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, both today and yesterday it really felt like spring is in the air here, warm sunshine, and I felt overdressed today as I sat in the park, and was thinking that its definitely time to dig the sunglasses out again. OK, maybe a little bit of rain in the next few days, according to the forecast, but am sure its getting warmer.

Caz.I


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Yes, both today and yesterday it really felt like spring is in the air here, warm sunshine, and I felt overdressed today as I sat in the park, and was thinking that its definitely time to dig the sunglasses out again. OK, maybe a little bit of rain in the next few days, according to the forecast, but am sure its getting warmer.
> 
> Caz.I


Just to put a dampner on things, we've got to get over Easter first and it's usually pretty bad weather then. I remember it snowing here on Spanish mother's day which is the first Sunday in May!!!


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hola*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> You're welcome to be here, but I see that you have two union jacks at the top. Do you have any interest in Spain???????


 Hola Rachel keep in touch and let me know, when you are ready to move here and we can go out for a coffee. Wish you all the best Nicola my messenger es [email protected]


----------

